# Advise on .22 Rimfire



## norsemaninbfe (Dec 18, 2011)

Morning

South Hampton County has some wierd hunting regs. No muzzle loaders - starts 2 weeks before they can run dogs and the hunting clubs do not want muzzle loader to shoot the bucks - go figure. also the larget rifle most of the year is .22 rimfire.
42. It shall be unlawful to use a rifle of a​caliber larger than .22 rimfire except​that groundhogs may be hunted with​a rifle of a caliber larger than .22 rimfire
between March 1 and August 31.

I was thinking .22 mag for predator hunting, can anyone reccomend a good one? I have a Rem 10/22 which is good.

Thanks

Vern​


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

norsemaninbfe said:


> Morning
> 
> South Hampton County has some wierd hunting regs. No muzzle loaders - starts 2 weeks before they can run dogs and the hunting clubs do not want muzzle loader to shoot the bucks - go figure. also the larget rifle most of the year is .22 rimfire.
> 42. It shall be unlawful to use a rifle of a​caliber larger than .22 rimfire except​that groundhogs may be hunted with​a rifle of a caliber larger than .22 rimfire
> ...



Wow, that is a little screwy. .22 mag is a good round for it's size. You might also consider a .17 HMR as long as you factor in it's limitations. Welcome to PT.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

22mag is a good round out to about 100 yards. I've had mine for years and would never take a shot past 100 yards. It's not the acuracy, but the lack of energy at that point to cleanly put the critter down. I'm talking about yotes and fox. Ihave put down many p-dogs between 100 and 200 yards with the mag. The 17hmr is about the same. IMO


----------



## norsemaninbfe (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks guys, I listed the hunting reg with the first post. It reads to me like I am restricted to .22 rimfire.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

id go with a 22hmr marlin 882ss if ya can find it... mine is a tack driver . 7 shots less than a quarter group with winchester 40 frain fmj or hornady polly tipped . awesome gun


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I have Savage 93FVSS and love it !! Can't say enough good things about the gun. Tack driver supreme. Relatively cheap too. Bought it with the cheap stock and have a Boyd's thumbhole in my shop waiting to be fitted up to it. Good luck !!


----------



## best defense (Mar 15, 2010)

norsemaninbfe said:


> Thanks guys, I listed the hunting reg with the first post. It reads to me like I am restricted to .22 rimfire.


22 Mag is a 22 rimfire.


----------

